
Does UASP make the Raspberry Pi faster? [video] - geerlingguy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0kYcM1E5fY
======
geerlingguy
There's a text version of this video with more details on my blog (for those
who don't enjoy videos as much): [https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2020/uasp-
makes-raspberry-...](https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2020/uasp-makes-
raspberry-pi-4-disk-io-50-faster)

